
How to Smize (Smile with Your Eyes) When You’re Wearing a Mask - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/smize-mask-coronavirus-pandemic-covid-tyra-banks-reopen-restaurants-11598463705
======
bradknowles
Even without a mask, looking at the eyes is the best way to tell if a smile is
real or fake.

A fake smile will involve only the mouth, whereas a real smile will also
involve the cheeks and the corners of the eyes. And the latter part can also
be seen when you are wearing a mask.

People who know about fake smiles and who want to project a real smile, won’t
have any problem “smizing”, because they’re already doing it.

People who don’t care about smiling at all, or who actively hate it, are
welcome to look down their nose at “smizing”.

------
three_legs
This makes me sick. I don't want to live in a world where we need to "smize"
(barf)

